# Chrysler mini-van died today



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

My 2003 Town and Country(3.8 liter) died today while driving in a parking lot. It is not the battery. The lights, power windows, etc. work normally. When I turn the key, there is only silence. No clicking sound, nothing. I know it can be many things, but...

What is the most likely cause? 

Thanks.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like it could be a bunch of things. 

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...t-start.#/forumsite/20790/topics/51129?page=1


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Pull van in bay. Pull off hood ornament. Push van out of bay. Pull in new van. Install hood ornament. Problem solved. Cept the payments.:wink2: HAHA!
Sounds like a power problem. Check fuse links and all fuses.:vs_cool:


----------



## pjmarkert (Mar 22, 2009)

Reverse switch, try starting in neutral

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

It's also dead in neutral. 

It turns out the computer is shot. $550 for a rebuilt one. :vs_mad:


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

You can put a used one in there but you have to have it programmed. I do it all the time. You need a program that can reset the SKIM, VIN, and SRI (Mileage). I have a J2534 pass-thru device call CARDAQ-M and it came with a program called J2534 Toolbox. This cost me $2000.00 but I use it on all vehicles. Also you can get one (PCM) off ebay. You can tell them your mileage and vin# and they will program it for you. The last one I got from Ebay was $189.00 for a 04 Dodge Caravan with a 3.3 and it worked great.:wink2:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The last post of that thread I sent was about the ECU. 

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/town-country-computer


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I picked up the van today and all is well.


----------

